# Books on presentation and garnish



## sierra11b

Looking for recommendations on books for buffet, hot, cold and dessert garnish and presentation. Could be specific to one of those or all four of those. I'm even up for books on big centerpiece and fruit (melon, etc) garnish. DVDs are always great, too. Need some help as i’ve had trouble thinking out of the box in this department at work.

Thanks in advance. Also, if this topic has been discussed forgive me as the search feature gives me an timeout error page.


----------



## joyfull

I don't have any books on garnishes, plus I'm just an at home cook.. But I do use the site "Fine Dining" for garnish idea's when I want to get more fancy..
I tried to post the URL for you but it seems I'm restricted on that as I have not posted enough on here yet..

If you do a google search for Fine Dining the website should come up for you. Click on one of the three photo's that come up on the home page, and it will take you to more garnishes and how to do them.. 

I also tried to post a website about fruit and vegetable carving but that was restricted too..
So.. if you google (the art of fruit carving) look for the link.. 
"Fruit and vegetable carving-ideas and patterns for watermelons."
If this works okay for you, it should be the sixth link down on the google list..

It has quite a few how to do's on carving melons that you might like.. 
Just thought these might help you out without having to buy books right away..
Cheers!


----------



## sierra11b

Thanks joyful. 

Anyone else? Could just be a book with a lot of food porn. :roll:


----------



## kuan

The Great Book of Buffets. Pretty spendy though.

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Book-Buf.../dp/3907196074

Art Culinaire isn't bad, but it's mostly single plate presentations and closeups.

Also some of the Chinese garnishing books by Wei Chuan might be worth a look.


----------



## lentil

Yikes Kuan! $185??? This one will stay on my wish list for awhile!


----------



## kuan

Don't worry it's on my wish list too.


----------



## lentil

Too bad we weren't closer or we could share.


----------



## panini

Sierra11b,
One book I give employees to get some basic info on garnishes is called The book of Garnishes by June Budgen. It's not an expensive book and has a lot of pictures. It has a bit of an Asian influence but give some elementary yet classical garnishes.
It's an HPBooks a division of Price Stern Sloan.
HTH
pan
btw this is not classical or fancy fancy by any means but I think it's ok:smoking:


----------



## sierra11b

Thank you for the replies! Went ahead and got a couple of them but am still open for other recommendations


----------



## rjx

You might want to take a look at "Working the Plate: The Art of Food Presentation"


----------



## lentil

Ooooh pretty! I love those little parm cups, but they always seem like too much of a hassle for big catering jobs. I guess I'll just have to have a dinner party at my own home and make them....


----------

